# Susan Pitcairn/Diane Stein



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been doing some research on herbal supplements and her name has come up. Is she reputable?

I also came up with the name Diane Stein who has a book called "The Natural Remedy Book for Dogs and Cats." Are her recommendations safe?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Susan Pitcairn is married to DVM Richard Pitcairn. Together they wrote what, for many years, was _the_ book on natural dog and cat care. So I'd say she's quite reputable. 

I have the book by Diane Stein and it is also a good one. 

What exactly are you trying to treat?


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

DOG ALLERGIES!! lol. 

I was reading up on using pure aloe vera juice and echinecea as a way to deal with them. At the moment I can't remember who said what but it was recommended to use 1 oz. or 1 tsp. pure aloe vera juice for every 10 pounds. I found a suggestion to mix 1 tsp. food grade hydrogen peroxide to 2 oz. aloe vera juice for ear infections. Another site suggested using echinecea but didn't see the doseage. I need to do some more research online for the echinecea.

My family has been using both for years to boost our immune system whenever we feel a cold coming on. It's supposed to be good for allergies as well. We rarely go to the doctor any more since taking them. I have found contradicting information online about aloe vera on many websites soooo I have been wondering if anybody has tried either with their dog. I have asked this before but no response.

Another question though about apple cider vinegar. Why can't you mix apple cider vinegar in a metal bowl?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Vinegar can react with some metals and cause a metallic taste to occur. I am sure they want you to use a non-reactive bowl.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Another good resource for allergies and health issues in general is www.b-naturals.com

From the menu at the top of the page select "newsletters + recipes". Scroll down through topics going back to 1997 for the ones most relevant to you. 
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

That website is awesome. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------

